# Looking to start small business...need help!



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi guys and gals

I have just moved over to Dubai a few weeks ago as a personal trainer. I am working in a gym but am looking to start my own boot camp. It will be outdoor training on the beach or a park with a military style to it as that is my background. 

I was wondering if anyone knows of any laws or pitfalls that I might encounter out here. If anyone has any past experience or has opened there own business and has any suggestions or info that would be great.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

andy2847 said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> I have just moved over to Dubai a few weeks ago as a personal trainer. I am working in a gym but am looking to start my own boot camp. It will be outdoor training on the beach or a park with a military style to it as that is my background.
> 
> ...


U need 2 do some meticulous market research and a strict realistic business plan. You need to apply for a freelance permit through the appropriate free zone when you apply for this you have to send a business plan, cv,bank reference letter and a portfolio.... I recomend you buy dubai live work explore book costs 125dhs but has everything you need to know about living and working in dubai even has a section on setting up a small busness.... ^^ the above infomation is from that book..... Good luck.... Id defo be interested


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

And i do know the main law is not to get into debt or go bankrupt again good luck


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Loads of people doing this already. Also did a bit of freelance work for a guy already doing this and know first hand that the income isn't that great.


----------



## andy2847 (Sep 29, 2011)

cheers guys, all good


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Andy, which gym you working out of? Am also PT'ing out here and considering future business prospects. There seem to be a number of bootcamps being run here but by no means no little about whether the gap in the market is there. Good luck!


----------

